# Wii #0885 - Guitar Hero: World Tour (USA)



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1452^^


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 22, 2008)

Let me guess, not playable with the GH3 guitar?


----------



## Serabii (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW that was fast... 4days before the release imma getting this and buying the real game because that's how I roll


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Let me guess, not playable with the GH3 guitar?


It's compatible with GH3 guitars & you can play without.  I also think that the Rock Band ones will work too but I'm not 100%.

For drums you can use nunchuck & wiimote.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you play GH3 and GH Aerosmith with the guitar on this one!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm seriously thinking about buying it..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you can.

Its a buyer for me just sort of depends on what deals are around.


----------



## Kopa (Oct 22, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Rock Band guitars can't be used with guitar hero because they don't need wiimote to work, on Wii...


----------



## ds_barf (Oct 22, 2008)

can someone confirm that the midi file import doesnt work on the wii version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or can someone make me happy with the news that you CAN import midi from sd?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anybody know if there will be a drum set available for the North American market ?
I really want this game, but I already bought GH3 so I already have the guitar ( which is confirmed to work with this ).
All I need know is a drum set, and I don't want to get the whole package......


----------



## scousethief (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone had a chance to test it on a pal unit ? been getting  001 unauthorized device errors on last few games  3.3e


----------



## lolsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

Serabii said:
			
		

> WOW that was fast... 4days before the release imma getting this and buying the real game because that's how I roll


+1

And for those that are confused - GH:WT will work 100% with GHIII guitars, but will not work with RB instruments.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 22, 2008)

Will this US-Version of GH:WT work with a PAL guitar (if there is such)?


----------



## mugel0190 (Oct 22, 2008)

There is no difference between US and Europe Guitars...


----------



## ganons (Oct 22, 2008)

scousethief said:
			
		

> Anyone had a chance to test it on a pal unit ? been getting  001 unauthorized device errors on last few games  3.3e



u update your chip? u tried gecko os?


----------



## Freakof (Oct 22, 2008)

So, you can play without the actual instruments? Guitar and drums too?
Also, I still didn't get how does the import song from SD works, can you actually put any song and it will recognize it?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 22, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Will this US-Version of GH:WT work with a PAL guitar (if there is such)?
> 
> QUOTE(mugel0190 @ Oct 22 2008, 07:38 AM) There is no difference between US and Europe Guitars...




I can confirm that when I went to Italy I took with me my NTSC-U Wii with GH3 and GH Aereosmith and played it with my nephew's guitar from his PAL GH3 and it worked perfectly, only my nephew's guitar wasn't in such outstanding condition as mines....kid can be so careless nowadays.....


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2008)

Freakof said:
			
		

> So, you can play without the actual instruments? Guitar and drums too?
> Also, I still didn't get how does the import song from SD works, can you actually put any song and it will recognize it?


You can but I've played GH without a guitar before and it pretty much sucks.

You have to buy songs from the GH store (using regular Nintendo points you've bought) and you can either save them to the Wii itself or t the SD card, when you want to play a song off a card it just loads straight off the card.


----------



## Freakof (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, cool. I've played guitar hero 3 without the instruments, it's not that bad.
But I'll probably buy it in any case. You think there'll be trouble for chipped wii's if you go online and buy songs?


----------



## ad0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can anyone please tell us if it works on PAL or not?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 22, 2008)

Freakof said:
			
		

> Oh, cool. I've played guitar hero 3 without the instruments, it's not that bad.
> But I'll probably buy it in any case. You think there'll be trouble for chipped wii's if you go online and buy songs?




I dont think so, Hah, Just dont go buying any songs in the next 4 days and you should be okay.
Has anyone tried this with the Backup Loader, I was wondering if the notes still had the synching issue.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 22, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are f**king kidding me? Really needed that info! THANKS!


----------



## scousethief (Oct 22, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> scousethief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wiikey 1.9s with firmware 3.3e  tried brickblocking then bb+regionfrii  guess ill try gecko if it continues , thanks for the reply.


----------



## jservs7 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does this game include 3.3U update?


----------



## bellowingrapmach (Oct 22, 2008)

linuxares said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For anyone interested, there's a demo of how the wiimote+nunchuk drumming works:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/40417.html


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2008)

bellowingrapmachine said:
			
		

> linuxares said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad.. anyone knows if I the game is sold with the guitar only? Or I have to buy the drums? :/

Without the guitar, is the game played like GH3? Thinking about downloading it to see.. but GH3 with the Wiimote made my hand hurt (would be better if you could use the nunchuck to strum or something).


----------



## webyugioh (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not bad.. anyone knows if I the game is sold with the guitar only? Or I have to buy the drums? :/



THere are three packages:
-Guitar Hero World Tour (Game Only)
-Guitar Hero World Tour (Band Kit) (Guitar, Drums, Microphone)
-Guitar Hero World Tour (Guitar Kit) (Guitar Only)


----------



## lolsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and they are priced 49, 189 and 99 respectively.


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Kopa said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, GH3 guitars can be used to play RB. Of course most of you know about this already...


----------



## ds_barf (Oct 22, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only there was a Drum only Kit... :|


----------



## scousethief (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought it would only work with rockband 2 ?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the answers.. I think I'll get the Guitar Kit on Christmas


----------



## ad0 (Oct 22, 2008)

DOES IT WORK ON PAL?


----------



## scousethief (Oct 22, 2008)

Havent found it yet but probably contains the 3.3 update ?


----------



## tkk (Oct 22, 2008)

Works on PAL 3.2, used Brickblocker, but...
my logitech microphone that works with all other wii games does not work !


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 22, 2008)

Yay!
I have been waiting for this and Disaster as well!
Of course I'm gonna download buy these games!


----------



## ad0 (Oct 22, 2008)

tkk said:
			
		

> Works on PAL 3.2, used Brickblocker, but...
> my logitech microphone that works with all other wii games does not work !


Thank you for that info! I still have 3.2 so I'll give it a try as soon as a get a hold of the game.
Tack din jävel ^^


----------



## hergipotter (Oct 22, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Kopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kidding? Everywhere else i read that you cant use GH3 Guitars to play RB on Wii.


----------



## NBA Mj (Oct 22, 2008)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he is right. One guy from Harmonix said that GH3's guitar will work on RB2 not RB1.


----------



## l00pz (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you maybe have a Source? Because I thought that the Rock Band Guitar worked with Infrared (You get a USB Dongle with it or something), while the Guitar from Guitar Hero works with Bluetooth.. But I could me wrong


----------



## NBA Mj (Oct 22, 2008)

l00pz said:
			
		

> Do you maybe have a Source? Because I thought that the Rock Band Guitar worked with Infrared (You get a USB Dongle with it or something), while the Guitar from Guitar Hero works with Bluetooth.. But I could me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soucre: http://www.rockband.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91443


----------



## IANS325 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just tried it with pal e3.2 with brickblocker, only works with GECKO OS, and you also  need a proper guitar controller, this time unlike the rest of the guitar hero games !!!


----------



## hergipotter (Oct 22, 2008)

NBA Mj said:
			
		

> no he is right. One guy from Harmonix said that GH3's guitar will work on RB2 not RB1.


oh ok, misunderstood that.


----------



## ad0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice, finally found the game, but the download is slow as hell. Have to wait for tomorrow to give it a try.
I'll come back to you with how it went.


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 22, 2008)

Is this the first game which has the new "Pay&Play - WiFi" - System announced by Nintendo? o.O
If yes, then what would be so cool playing this online?


----------



## mugel0190 (Oct 22, 2008)

Samba de Amigo is also "Pay&Play". The logo means, that you can purchase DLC (new Songs or whatever). For just playing online, you don't have to pay anything...


----------



## OwlPen0r (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, glad to hear that the GH guitars will work with RB2... but what about the drums?

Also, I'm buying this fo' sho', but I hope there will be "alternate sources" for the DLC...


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Is this the first game which has the new "Pay&Play - WiFi" - System announced by Nintendo? o.O
> If yes, then what would be so cool playing this online?


1. FFCC: My Life as a King is the first one.
2. The game will never get old, simple as that. 

Also, will RB2 have the orange logo as well? They haven't released any screens of the box art AFAIK.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 22, 2008)

IANS325 said:
			
		

> Just tried it with pal e3.2 with brickblocker, only works with GECKO OS, and you also  need a proper guitar controller, this time unlike the rest of the guitar hero games !!!


Can anyone confirm or deny this before I start the download?

And do the drum mode work in career or just freestyle?


----------



## creepingcreep (Oct 22, 2008)

And do the drum mode work in career or just freestyle?
[/quote]

Yeah i was wondering about this as well. Lots of infomation out there about using the wiimote and nunchuck in the freestyle but none on using them in the usual game. 

Anyone tried it?


----------



## 23qwerty (Oct 22, 2008)

Definitely getting this for my PS3,
very excited for the making of your own songs.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 23, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> IANS325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirming that it works on a 3.2e PAL Wii by using WiiBrickBlocker and loading it with Gecko OS 1.07b (inside The Homebrew Channel). Works like a charm with my GH3 Wii guitar.

Nice game by the way, will certainly buy it as soon as it hits Europe.


----------



## bdogg8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers PurpleSkunk, good to hear.
I got that exact same setup.


----------



## sbm888 (Oct 23, 2008)

will it work without Gecko OS? i dont have it on mine yet :S
mine is 3.2E


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 23, 2008)

STILL not on usenet! Goddd....


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 23, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant the part with the instruments, not the part about working with PAL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I have an NTSC Wii)


----------



## lot (Oct 23, 2008)

How about rock band drum kit?
Does it work with this one?


----------



## cippy (Oct 23, 2008)

This is working fine, no problems on my Wiikey'd PAL WII with 3.3 firmware after applying BrickBlocker to the ISO. No need for Gecko OS. Pity the game sucks ass though. But that's my opinion anyways...


----------



## sbm888 (Oct 23, 2008)

ah ok - thanks for that - so 3.3e without Gecko is ok....

whats wrong with it? i'm at work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wont be able to try it until atleast tomorrow....


----------



## cippy (Oct 23, 2008)

sbm888 said:
			
		

> ah ok - thanks for that - so 3.3e without Gecko is ok....
> 
> whats wrong with it? i'm at work...
> 
> ...



Just my opinion of the game. The guitar charts just seem to rehash old notes from guitar hero's past. Same chord sequences and shit.

I never really though much of the guitar hero series after Neversoft took over the reigns.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Oct 23, 2008)

Works just fine on 3.3 US WIIKeY with brickblocker. The only thing is you HAVE to have a guitar or a drum controller which is pretty lame. On the old guitar heros' you could definitely play with just a regular controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WTF they made Izzy look like a lesbo


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 23, 2008)

xCM Punkx said:
			
		

> Works just fine on 3.3 US WIIKeY with brickblocker. The only thing is you HAVE to have a guitar or a drum controller which is pretty lame. On the old guitar heros' you could definitely play with just a regular controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen movies of freestyle where they use the wii controller =\ 

Are you saying you can't use the wii controls for playing the actual songs?


----------



## scousethief (Oct 23, 2008)

still cant find on NG to test........
So with update to 3.3 and using brickblocker this works ok ? so the 3.3 update only aplies to trucha signed disks such as the custom versions of gh2 and 1 ? or are there other problems ? i dont use the homebrew apps etc and have no vc on my wii , sorry i guess im lagging way behind everyone in this matter.


----------



## ds_barf (Oct 23, 2008)

has anybody found a way to import midi files through sd card or something??


----------



## ad0 (Oct 23, 2008)

YES! At last. I'll have the game in like an hour and try it out right away.


----------



## unusername (Oct 23, 2008)

i think GH games are worth buying....

There's nothing more cool than playing with the guitar..

:-)


----------



## ds_barf (Oct 23, 2008)

unusername said:
			
		

> There's nothing more cool than playing with the guitar..



playing with _two_ guitars, a drumkit and a chick on the mic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaah cant wait, when is it coming out in europe?


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 23, 2008)

ds_barf said:
			
		

> unusername said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



21 November >_<

Can anyone please tell me if this game is playable without the guitar/drums/mic, but just the wii remote?

I'm a wiitar hero, no guitar hero T_T


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have an NTSC-U with 3.2U, will this game force me to update to 3.3 ? Should I remove the update before I burn, or will this make the game unplayable ?


----------



## xCM Punkx (Oct 23, 2008)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> xCM Punkx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no you can't play the actual game at all with just a wii controller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing you can do without a guitar is make a character or do the mii freestyle, where you flail around on an invisible drumkit. It gets old REAL quick FYI


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 23, 2008)

xCM Punkx said:
			
		

> Rammoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it! >_<

Thanks for your answer. Guess I'll have to wait another month before it hits the stores over here.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 23, 2008)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> ds_barf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, GameFAQs says it's out on November 7th. Thoguh I've been hearing different dates for Europe.


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 23, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Rammoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, you're right, it says so on wiki as well.

That'd be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just took the release date listed on one of the dutch game stores. In any case we'll have to wait and see


----------



## karseet (Oct 23, 2008)

played bon jovi song. beat it. then bad disk error.

USA wii 3.2 wiikey 1.9g


anyone else?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 23, 2008)

cippy said:
			
		

> Pity the game sucks ass though. But that's my opinion anyways...


I don't really agree with that, but there is one thing for sure: this game is way too easy.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for an Ocarina code to hopefully remap the controls to the Wii controller. That would be great.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 24, 2008)

karseet said:
			
		

> played bon jovi song. beat it. then bad disk error.
> 
> USA wii 3.2 wiikey 1.9g
> 
> ...




Same specs here and I just downloaded and straight  burnt the game, didn't apply any patch or whatever.
Games works, but sometimes when I switch on the Wii and the game is already inside, when I start I get 'unauthorized device detected" message.
But then I eject the disc and reboot and then everything works fine again.
Same thing happens with Fifa09 (Pal).
Should I brickblock the game and burn it again ? Will it be better ?


----------



## OmniSlash2o6 (Oct 24, 2008)

I got a D2Pro on a WiiClip...and the game seems to not run I go to the Disk Channel the disk spins like forever....do I have to wiibrickblock it?


----------



## alex (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmph, I hate you guys, I have to wait for Sunday to get mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not even out yet and you still play it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone know if the new guitar works with Guitar Fun? I didn't get GH3 so I don't have a guitar yet.

And I'll buy some DLC to the SD card see how it runs. And then replace it with some others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 100 Wii Points, that's all, lol

I wonder if you go online if they see you on the servers like: wtf?


----------



## sbm888 (Oct 24, 2008)

i read in an earlier post that the Logitech USB mic doesnt work with this game? can somebody pls clarify this if they have a mic?

i'm thinking of buying the Logitech vantage for this game

thanks


----------



## ih8crouch (Oct 24, 2008)

Getting black screen after boot on pal wii with Wiikey...anyone else having this prob?  ive used a DVD+R tho as i ive ran out of -R other games been working ok with + so dont know if this could be the problem.


----------



## scousethief (Oct 24, 2008)

Ive been getting a black screen on my pal wiikey on all releases since Bratz (last one) tried everything i can , brickblocker, regionfrii, freeloader all give the same result.


----------



## ih8crouch (Oct 24, 2008)

using dvd-r or +? ive never had a problem until i used +...friggin play sent me the wrong ones but i didnt know for 5 month until i opened the parcel lol


----------



## scousethief (Oct 24, 2008)

I always use -r ritek g05 printables or cheapo yellow top datawrite never had a problem before , strange thing is High school musical ntsc untouched is working after doing the 3.3e update. Will try the other games again untouched once i get them again.


----------



## icon (Oct 24, 2008)

sbm888 said:
			
		

> i read in an earlier post that the Logitech USB mic doesnt work with this game? can somebody pls clarify this if they have a mic?
> 
> i'm thinking of buying the Logitech vantage for this game
> 
> thanks




The Logitech USB ones for the PS2 work fine.  I don't have any 'Wii' specific mics.  If the mic works for other wii mic games, there's no reason it wouldn't work for GHWT.


----------



## Chinman (Oct 24, 2008)

wiikey 1.9s 3.2E: brickblocked and plays via gecko os, also i can confirm the eidos logitech mic that i got second hand with the x-factor ps2 game, so that i could play wii boogie..... works

i got it from computer exchange for a couple of quid a while back


----------



## Jax (Oct 24, 2008)

Could the Singstar microphones also work?


----------



## Chinman (Oct 24, 2008)

i am almost certain no, as these mics worked with games such as karaoke revolution, but not singstar and vice versa


----------



## Chinman (Oct 24, 2008)

playing via gecko os and found i get a disc error if i try to go online, not bothered, just info


----------



## Reepa (Oct 24, 2008)

Been playing this over the last 2 days, no problems at all. PAL 3.1E, Wiinja Deluxe, DVD+R - brickblocked and regionfrii-ed.

Also, the game seems to connect to servers based on the consoles region rather than the game, it gives me an error saying nothing is available in the shop if I try to connect. Whereas I hear it works fine for those in the US.


----------



## mrwulff (Oct 24, 2008)

I am in the us with a us console and everything, and everytime i go to the store, it tells me to go to the shop channel to buy wii points, but thanks to the update i cant. Aren't there any free songs, or something, also you would think that they would let you browse without having any points. wtf


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 24, 2008)

does anyone know which update is included in this game?  i am still on 3.1U and it is requesting an update before it lets me play.


----------



## alex (Oct 25, 2008)

mixinluv2u said:
			
		

> does anyone know which update is included in this game?  i am still on 3.1U and it is requesting an update before it lets me play.



It seems like 3.3X

Just update to 3.2 at least. 3.3 was the "killer" in the TH/HBC. "Downgrade"

GameStop just called, they are holding a midnight event, damn, I'll be at my cousin's!


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm still at 3.2U and it didn't ask me to do any update.

Did anyone else notice this game has a different "Console ID" in the disc header?  It's "S" instead of the usual "R" (for Revolution).  I was a bit concerned but it loads up fine and plays fine.


----------



## ih8crouch (Oct 25, 2008)

Works on mine now using gecko...DVD+R   pal 3.2E, brickblocked and wiifreed


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 25, 2008)

Pay n' Play
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay =DDDDD


----------



## chiroaus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just downloaded World Tour and burned it as usual and it played fine on my wiikey 1.9s 3.3e updated on the 23rd. Had one random freeze after 1 hour play, restarted and all was OK. I like Rockband better, you have the option to save a band member when they fail and your progress meters and star power are much easier to read and know where your at.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 25, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the Rock Band Wii Drums working on this??


----------



## Sstew (Oct 25, 2008)

mrwulff said:
			
		

> I am in the us with a us console and everything, and everytime i go to the store, it tells me to go to the shop channel to buy wii points, but thanks to the update i cant. Aren't there any free songs, or something, also you would think that they would let you browse without having any points. wtf




They might, but you have to realize in the US the game isnt "officially" out.
So why open up the servers before hand?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 25, 2008)

I heard they don't. I believe its the Rock Band 2 Drums that work, but I could be wrong.


----------



## creepingcreep (Oct 25, 2008)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm the Rock Band Wii Drums working on this??



http://www.mywii.com.au/NewsDetail.aspx?id=2820

Rock band 1 drums will not work with this, but the instuments from this game will work with Rock Band 2


----------



## scousethief (Oct 25, 2008)

Pal 3.3e 1.9s wiikey , plays fine , no briick blocker no region frii no gecko nothing ,plays straight away, bit too easy though.


----------



## ipeefreeli (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't get this to work for the life of me. 1.9s Wiikey, NTSC Wii, 3.3e. I tried 4x, brickblock, regionfrii, every combination. Could it be the DVD+R's I'm using? But then, why is it only this game that refuses to work? It reads the disc sometimes, but even if it does, I get a disc read error even before I get to a song.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 25, 2008)

i updated to 3.2U via Waninkoko's wii downgrader, and the disc still asked me to do a system update.  Does anyone know if this disc has the 3.3U from a while ago?  or the new 3.3Uv2 that patches all IOS fakesign bugs?

i was able to play via Gecko OS from the homebrew channel though.


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a logitech mic and it does not work with GHWT.  My mic is the black one with the little black box that sits about 6 inches from the usb plug itself.  I tried plugging it in prior to loading the game and it still was not detected.

If anyone else has this mic, please give it a shot and post your results!


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 26, 2008)

There is no 3.3 update on this disc.  It probably just wants to do the USB instrument update.

My Logitech mic works fine.  You need to register a Wiimote (not in a guitar) before you can use it though.  So, to be a singer you need both a mic and a Wiimote.


----------



## twonk (Oct 26, 2008)

took me a while to work out too, but if you want to sing and only have one wii remote you shouldnt try to start the game with it in your guitar, then it only lets you select guitar or bass. I've got the  band bundle on order from amazon and for all four of us to play at the same time im going to have to buy two more wii remotes (already have two). Thats going to push up the price by another 50 quid.


----------



## ipeefreeli (Oct 26, 2008)

For the NTSC people using WiiKeys, may I ask what type of DVD's you are using and what settings your WiiKey is?

Seriously, I can't get this game to work.


----------



## Jax (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone figured out the code to unlock all songs?


----------



## DarkSzero (Oct 26, 2008)

Just burned this game and it ran fine on my NTSC Wii with 3.2U, no updates asked. If it's asking you for an update, maybe it's the same that Mario Galaxy, Brawl or other game asked.

I also discovered that you can't play this game without any instruments. That sux.


----------



## sbm888 (Oct 26, 2008)

For the people who have got their Logitech mic working, is it just ANY usb mic? or does it have to be for the Wii? i've noticed there are USB mics for 360, ps3, and then the wii made by logitech.... is there a difference?

thanks


----------



## asuri (Oct 26, 2008)

you guys should buy it just came out today in canada
the drums are worth the money
plus the new fret wha system is fricken sweet


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 27, 2008)

sbm888 said:
			
		

> For the people who have got their Logitech mic working, is it just ANY usb mic? or does it have to be for the Wii? i've noticed there are USB mics for 360, ps3, and then the wii made by logitech.... is there a difference?
> 
> thanks



Any USB mic should work.  All the Rock Band mics are Logitech and all the system specific ones by Logitech are merely "licensed" for those specific systems with the only difference being the color.  I think all of the games that come with a microphone for Wii (including GHWT) use the "Logitech Vantage USB" mic.


----------



## Serabii (Oct 27, 2008)

ipeefreeli said:
			
		

> For the NTSC people using WiiKeys, may I ask what type of DVD's you are using and what settings your WiiKey is?
> 
> Seriously, I can't get this game to work.


I have a NTSC Wii with a Wiikey (the latest version one). I just directly zipped and burn after getting my "copy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I use IMGBurn with 4x speed and I use Verbatim DVD-R.

I just played it last sat and it's runs with me without a hitch, It runs on 3.3U no updates requested for me... But I hardly scratch the surface, just played Quickplay and training using my GHIII Les Paul. I didn't tried the drums yet (because I don't have one... yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I'm planning to buy the game (band kit) for the new guitars and drums and maybe some vocals or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## PKInferno (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Anyone figured out the code to unlock all songs?


blue,blue,red,green,green,blue,blue,yellow. Enter in options, cheats


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone pick this game up and tried the drums? How are they?


----------



## pnut (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can use the GH:WT drums/guitar/mic set with Rock Band 1 for Wii?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 28, 2008)

pnut said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you can use the GH:WT drums/guitar/mic set with Rock Band 1 for Wii?


Yes. you cant.


----------



## pnut (Oct 28, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> pnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## unusername (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone knows how to change the wii game id, this release have "S" in fact of "R"


----------



## CZroe (Nov 1, 2008)

There is something I don't understand.

Why was the PS2 release a DVD9 and the Wii release is a DVD5?

Does Sony give super-cheap prices on DVD9 production to publishers as a way to deter piracy? Is this a common practice?

I would assume that using authentic original DVD9 (DL) media for retail games would result in a lot of PS2s with bad/dirty lasers being unable to play the game at all.


----------



## r0llik (Nov 3, 2008)

so is there a way to download DLC with a pal wii on this game? when i open music store it says "error: no songs found on server"

and where can i load user created songs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 okay found it

thaanks


----------



## waterboy100 (Nov 7, 2008)

is it possible to run this just burning it on a disk and playing? it seems that you have to use a backup loader and load the game thru the homebrew channel?

and if you just burn it how are people doing it because i have used imgburn 4x +r a few times and all the game does is load a black screen and it appears to turn the wiimotes off.

edit: oh yeah, and im using w.i.u to strip the update because i dont want to mess with my homebrew or chip.


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 7, 2008)

Of course it runs fine using a modchip instead of a loader.  And for the last time: there is no 3.3 update on this disc.  Don't strip the update and it will run fine.


----------



## waterboy100 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok. thanks. unfortunately the last thing to successfully burn was the world tour disc with the protection stripped. now my dvd burner has produced 10 dvd coasters and 4 cd coasters in my vain attempts to revive it.


----------



## waterboy100 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks. it works now. too bad i had to format and re-install windows to get my drive to work...

but back on topic. GH:WT works if you dont use WIU to strip the update.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this usual? I just ripped the game with the 1.2 Disc Dumper, and I can't open the disc or any portions of the disc with Trucha; it just locks up and takes up about half the available RAM. I have to return the game tomorrow and I want to make sure I have a good copy before I do.


----------



## Bundy456 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Wii updated 3.2E with Wiikey 1.9s and Starfall installed

If I try to launch Guitar Hero WT directly from the menu, a black screen appears and I need to restart the Wii.

I can start the game from Gecko OS but is there a way to launch it from the standard menu, like all others games?
Do I need to remove Block update or Region Free from Wiikey? Maybe it's interfering with the Block update or Region Free from Starfall...


----------



## ziddey (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been out of the scene for a long time, so I don't know what Starfall is.

But I've got a wiikey 1.9g and wii 3.2u.

Straight burned this, and applied the update when it asked. All is gravy.


----------



## anton123 (Jun 15, 2009)

I really need some help here. 

I'm about to get the GHWT band set and I cannot for the life of me figure out what IOS I need for the microphone AND drum controller to work.  I have the guitar controller working just fine on 3.2U but I am worried that running this game and skipping the firmware update will get me nowhere with the other devices other than the guitar.

I read earlier that I can run the update off the GHWT disc and it should stay at 3.2U.  Is this true?  If anyone knows, I appreciate a direct answer.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rammoth (Jun 15, 2009)

When using a modchip you can skip the update and it'll still work. If you want USB instruments to work when using a backup channel, I believe you need the USB loader.


----------



## anton123 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response.  So to set the record straight, it is alright to skip the update on 3.2U and the microphone and drum controllers still work.  Is this applicable on Gecko OS or do I need the USB loader?  Thank you again for the help.


----------



## Rammoth (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem and to be honest I'm not entirely sure how it works when using Gecko OS.

I know for a fact that with a modchip, the update isn't required. When using Gecko, I suggest you take a look in the hacking sub-forum and if you can't find the answer, just ask the question there in the sticky question topic (no .

But from what I gathered you're gonna need a USB loader to use the USB instruments. The backup channels don't see the USB ports for some reason without a program like USB loader I believe.


----------

